# Desktop Computer boots up into a black screen



## Arts209 (Aug 4, 2011)

This morning I turned on my desktop, everything was fun until the computer suddenly restarted itself and then it stayed on a black screen. I manually restarted it by myself and now i cant even hear the 1 beep my computer always make. After being restarted, it still showed a black screen. 

The monitor says that it is entering power saver mode. I reseated the graphics card and that didn't help. I plugged the monitor vga cable to the integrated graphics vga and that didn't help either. So, while the computer was running, I kept clicking the eject button for the dvd/cd drive and it wouldnt open. I then thought it must be the power supply. I had a spare power supply so i took out my old one and installed the spare. It was finally working and booting into my windows screen. Then, it restarted again and the same thing happened! BLACK SCREEN. Idk what the problem is. Please help!

EDIT: I waited for about 30 mins. I booted my computer up and i heard the 1 beep sound it made and the disc drive also worked. BUT it still is on a black screen... :/


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Arts209,

First thing, please post your computer specs. Posting computer specs definitely help troubleshoot computer issues more efficiently.

Is the computer able to at least post when you turn it on? Or, does the computer monitor show a black screen immediately when you turn on your computer?


----------



## Arts209 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Computer Specs:*
Windows Xp sp2
Amd athlon x3 2.9 ghz
2gb ram
150 gb hd
430 psu corsair 
4670 radeon hd
dell 21.5'' monitor

What do you mean by post when it is on? The computer shows a black screen immediately when I turn it on.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe he was trying to ascertain if it would POST and was then losing signal or not working at all. In your case, it doesn't appear to be completing POST. So there is a hardware issue.

Remove/reseat all cables, RAM, cards, etc. If that doesn't work, you will need to pull it apart and test > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Arts209 (Aug 4, 2011)

i just reseated the ram. After i reseated it the computer booted up fine. It went to the screen where you pick from safe mode, last known configuration, or start up windows. I picked start up windows and then it was loading everything fine. I went to my background and i double clicked my cpu-z to check if everything was fine. next thing i know, the monitor screen went black again!...

EDIT: I reseated again! and now its actually running... Let's see if it black screens on me again..


----------



## Arts209 (Aug 4, 2011)

*UPDATE:* I turned off my computer and tried to boot it back up and it didn't work... I then reseated the memory again and booted it back up and it worked. IS my memory faulty or what?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try using a single stick (if possible)...test in different slots.

In any case, could be RAM or motherboard. Or anything else for that matter. You haven't really eliminated anything. It just "appears" to be a RAM issue.


----------



## Arts209 (Aug 4, 2011)

I ran it using 1 memory stick and my computer is working fine again. It has been working for a day now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand/specs of the RAM? It appears you may have a faulty RAM stick but your PSU is also underpowered for your hardware.
We recommend a minimum 550W good quality PSU for a PCI-E system.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the GS or CX Series)


----------



## Arts209 (Aug 4, 2011)

The ram sticks are a 
dual kit Corsair 2 x 1gb of ram. 
5-5-5-12
800 mhz


----------



## BN60 (Jul 1, 2011)

Arts209 - I have been tracking down a sudden appearance of a black screen at cold boot up myself on my rig for several days now. It coincidentally began acting up while we were in the middle of trying to resolve another issue on the forum. The monitor had been working perfectly. After wasting, er, spending significant time chasing several software and video card ideas (including one that appeared to solve it only to partially help), I finally thought to check if my monitor would display on another machine at boot up and/or thinking conversely, if another monitor would display properly on my machine boot up. Such a test led to the discovery that my monitor failed to display on cold boot up on any machine but other monitors displayed just fine on my machine. So, to cut to the chase, if possible, eliminate the monitor itself being the problem by testing it on another machine or try another monitor on your balky machine. Just a suggestion for a relatively easy way to eliminate one type of faulty hardware.


----------



## Arts209 (Aug 4, 2011)

@BN60 ty for your input but the monitor works perfectly.  It's only the ram that needs to be replaced because my computer is working perfectly fine using 1 of the ram instead of the usual 2 ram sticks.


----------

